# Squid Proxy Block Facebook.com & Orkut.com Social Networking site



## gmcust3 (May 10, 2010)

I have a Fresh Installation of CentOS and Also did

yum install squid

and Installed Squid also. SQUID 2.6.STABLE21

I have also activate IP forward.

Server has 2 Cards :

Eth0 : Local lan ( 192.168.0.2)
Eth1 : Internet ( Static IP )

Now what I want is :

1) 192.168.0.17 : Access to All Sites
2) 192.168.0.XX : Block Facebook.com, Orkut.com
3) 192.168.0.5 : Access to only One Site, yahoo.com

Can someone guide me How to do it to achieve it ?

Kindly guide me .

While playing with Squid, I crashed my system Once, Doesnt want to take risk.


----------

